# Best option to redirect rainwater runoff (pics)



## highvoltz (Jan 10, 2011)

All,
Looking at purchasing this land in the near future (6.5 acres). This is my first land purchase, hoping to build, and looking for advice. Location is to dream for, and price is amazing. The only problem with the land is water runoff. I'd like suggestions on the best way to deal with the water issue. 

Here is a picture of the side I was looking to build on. Raised septic on right which percs fine (as its raised). As you can see the land slopes from the far back right to the left.










As you can see better here:










Pictures of the amount of water I'm talking about. This is pretty much all over the acreage. Dry in the higher spots and end of the lot.


























I was thinking about the possibility of creating a ditch along the property line to redirect the water. The back side is up against high tension power lines, this may be an issue. I also thought about possibly making a T or Y along the high side, and redirecting down to form a small stream that I could put a nice little wood round bridge over. Looking for any idea to make this land work. Seller is actually in construction and starts to make land more appealing as a hobby, then sells. Appreciate the advice!


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

So from what I gather your in the market to purchase a peice of property that you can pretty much call a bowl. Your going to have some creative posts on here that will tell you all the fixes, all the wsays to avoid water, build a dam and so on. Best advice I could give you, keep driving or build a beach house. Back in the 70's there was a guy in TX buying up the cheapest land in TX and building nursing homes on them. One of my clients owns 20 of them....to this day I thank this guy back from the 70's because every time a good rain comes, I've got another job to add to the board. I've done everything from catch basins to sumps....nothing fixes it.


----------



## highvoltz (Jan 10, 2011)

BrandConst,

Appreciate the comment. We're not talking about a stream or there would be a streambed (to dam). Seems to be only top water over a large area, enough to make it mucky to walk in. I'm sure this changes with a storm, any land would. Looking for a good solution if you had to find one, if you were in a position to make this land work.

Thanks again!


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Anywhere you see ferns is a good indication of wet conditions. No worries as we deal with this all the time. I would dig a ditch about 2-3' wide and about 3' deep all the way at the top, near the tree line and run it so that the water will drain to each side of the house. Place fabric in the bottom, a perferated pipe (4" or 6") and fill with stone almost up to the top. You want to leave it down a bit, so that run off will not jump the ditch. It helps to build a berm on the low side too.


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes, we deal with this also allot here. Many properties have all clay soils and hold the water. 
Rino's idea is a good one, look on my web site we have one example of what he is talking about under the residential tab.

I would do a combination of Rino's idea and regrading to include a swale around home, pushing material to the center as the highest grade and slope to swale that runs to the road. Make sure to strip any topsoil first and stockpile it then regrade what you have and put topsoil back down after regrading. 

You could also bring in some gravel fill to raise elevations and add to drainage. Around here gravel sells for under $200 a truck. I don't think you need to do all six acres just one for the home and yard would be a start. You will also have material to push around once you dig the hole for the home.


----------



## highvoltz (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the good info, any other opinions / ideas?


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Haul in 4' of shot rock, place and walk in with a dozer, problem solved (at the building pad anyway)


----------



## CatD8T (Apr 26, 2011)

Are you on a tight budget?

I like to pipe storm water whenever possible, less likely for problems in the future.

I would assume since you have a raised septic, your soil does not perc well, or you have rock?

Are digging a basement, slab on grade, or looks like you could have a walkout. If you are filling up, you could eliminate a lot of problems right there. If your soil percs well, leveling the lot will alleviate most of the on-site water issues, then you only have to be concerned with off-site.


----------

